# tumbleweed? nope. x-mas moss *video*



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

heres a video i just took of the xmas moss tumbling in my 10G goby tank, i put in a little powerhead for them to play in the current and this is a pleasant side effect 






like it? i think its mesmerizing and spent a lot of time staring at it the last day or two lol


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

lol! too funny. Well i guess that's one way of ensuring all sides of the ball receive equal light??


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

That's how I grow most of mine, too... but yours spins better lol!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That will definitely grow better that way.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

effox said:


> That will definitely grow better that way.


i hope so


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Like a ferris wheel for shrimp!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

lol yeah my gobies ate all the shrimplets tho but i put a bamboo shrimp in there it likes sitting on the powerhead


----------

